# Firelite ACC25/50



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

So I'm beginning to learn about fire alarm systems. Well that is to say I've always been interested but finally am working on learning more. I received a 9200UD, an AAC25/50, a distributed audio pannel and some accessories like strobes / horns / address modules, pulls, etc... 

I've got all the associated manuals and theoretically for now have programmed the voice evac system (the acc25/50) to operate stand alone via the dip switches. I've got it on the bench with a speaker connected to the amp module to the terminal block and connection 3 and 4 per the diagram. 5 and 6 are the loop back. From reading the manual I either need to have the EOL 4.7k across the terminals of the speaker or a loop back to 5 and 6 depending on the class.. However both indicate a trouble condition. So I'm looking for some advice. 

The 9200ud panel has a card that you rotate depending on if it's class a or class b but I can't find anything on the voice evac panel so I'm guessing you just either wire it as a or b and it'll know


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Edrick said:


> So I'm beginning to learn about fire alarm systems. Well that is to say I've always been interested but finally am working on learning more. I received a 9200UD, an AAC25/50, a distributed audio pannel and some accessories like strobes / horns / address modules, pulls, etc...
> 
> I've got all the associated manuals and theoretically for now have programmed the voice evac system (the acc25/50) to operate stand alone via the dip switches. I've got it on the bench with a speaker connected to the amp module to the terminal block and connection 3 and 4 per the diagram. 5 and 6 are the loop back. From reading the manual I either need to have the EOL 4.7k across the terminals of the speaker or a loop back to 5 and 6 depending on the class.. However both indicate a trouble condition. So I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> The 9200ud panel has a card that you rotate depending on if it's class a or class b but I can't find anything on the voice evac panel so I'm guessing you just either wire it as a or b and it'll know



Sounds like fun,,I'm not sharp with those. But someone here should know..

Bump!


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

It has been a while since I worked with one of these. Firelite seemed to delight in producing panels with a single trouble signal; no differentation kept end users from resolving the simplest problem. Helped keep service busy, but always when we were already busy.

Check: 1. If configuration allows selecting 4-wire/2-wire speaker selection, make sure the configuration matches the physical wiring scheme
2. Correct battery connected and charged (a real forehead slapper)
3. AC Power on
4. Supervised inputs terminated (multiple command inputs on the main board
5. Supervised outputs terminated
6. Speaker outputs properly supervised (one per amplifier)
7. Trouble LEDs on main board, amplifiers and any other boards

Somewhere in the manual (usually Trouble Shooting or Operation) there will be a list of everything that can cause a trouble and there are plenty on a evac system. 

Regards!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's what I've found if I have no speaker connected and just the EOL the card doesn't show a trouble. Once I connect a speaker it shows a trouble.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

So as it turns out it was an issue with the speaker I was using. Bought a strobe / speaker combo at the supply house and the circuit works. 

I haven't been able to figure out how to get it to trigger based on an alarm condition from the 9200 though. I've got NAC1 connected to CMD1 which says on NAC reversal? It should trigger. 

Ideas?

Also for a SLC in class b mode should I have two SLC circuits or just one on SLC B? When I had devices connected to A the panel didn't detect them. But SLC B they worked fine. 

I get approx 24v on SLC B but nothing on SLC A.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

The 9200UD has one SLC loop, configurable as either 2 or 4-wire, hence the A and B terminals. B terminals for 2-wire, observing polarity.

The 9200 has to have an Initiating Device (addressable) on the SLC to tell it to go into alarm. That device has to be addressed, programmed into the FACP and programmed to activate the NACs.

Wire the FACP NAC to Command1 of the AAC and not to MasterCommand; don't ask :whistling2:. Configure the AAC Command1 Input for Alarm on Polarity Reversal (as opposed to Alarm on Short). In this configuration, the EOL device is for the FACP's NAC; not the AAC's input.

Lots of good information in their manuals (even if it often conflicts with itself); but to me, poorly organized.

Regards!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I've printed out the manuals and have been digging through them trying to make heads or tails out of most of it. Ill give that a shot for the activation of the voice evac. I've noticed on the voice evac system message spot 4 and 5 are disabled and I can't record or play anything back from them. So I'll have to check the panel and manual for the dip switches to make sure its configured properly. I'm pretty sure i set it for 20 second single zone.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright so I've figured out the answer to my previous question, it seems depending on the length of the individual message will effect how many different messages you can have. So 60 Second message is One message the other 4 are disabled, where as 12 second messages allow 5 recordings. 

So I understand how zones work in a conventional system. But what about for these addressable systems with outputs or NACs. How are things separated into zones usually? Per floor or area for example? Is zoning used for the panel? I guess if an alarm happened say in Theater 1 for example and I wanted a relay closure to close and send the system into panic mode (Lights on full, audio system shut down, etc...) How would I tell the system that this group of smokes, or this pull station are in Zone 1 (Theater 1).

Going further from that I know the panel has 2 or 3 relays already on it, but do they make expansion cards for additional relays?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

You would program all smokes and pulls as a seperate zone. The factory configured them to zone 00 which equals a general alarm. All devices will alarm, relays will close etc. 
You can add zone #'s to corelate to different areas. And install a relay module to control whatever you want.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I used this evac panel on small venues; it's not designed for more. Little zoning available (no Floor-of-Alarm/Floor(s) Above/Floor(s) Below, etc). Never did a Master/Slave with these. I think Firelite lists this panel as discontinued.

Like NacBooster29 wrote, most zoning is in the FACP. The programmabilty of fire panels today can be a joy. Elevator Lobby smokes are an example; program Primary Recall lobby smoke to activate the Secondary Recall relay and other elevator lobbies to activate the Primary Recall relay. 

Reards!


----------

